# Dropship Recommendation



## austinwest (Sep 6, 2012)

Can someone PM me with dropshipping rec's? Looking for a reliable company, quickly.


----------



## ljeffer (Nov 15, 2011)

Instead of looking for recs. It would be better to make a list of all the features you are looking for and a little background about you and your company. By targeting your search you will be better received and taken a little seriously by the pros. 

LJ


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you in need of a printer that Blind Dropships?


----------

